# [débat] dans les arcanes du shell...

## anigel

Bonjour à tous,

Derrière ce titre énigmatique se cache en fait un débat que vous ne trouverez pas dans la boîte à idées. Il prend la suite du thread sur le support 64-bits de Gentoo, qui aura eu le mérite de battre le record de longévité précédemment établi. Et, accessoirement, nous en avons maintenant l'intime conviction, le concept des débats s'essoufle, et celui-ci va probablement être le dernier avant une pause salutaire de quelques semaines / mois. Veillez donc à lui faire bon accueil  :Wink:  !

Mais revenons à nos bovidés. Vous êtes tous, d'une manière ou d'une autre, utilisateur d'un gestionnaire de fichiers. Qu'il s'appele nautilus, konqueror, ou bash, vous déplacez, renommez, supprimez, créez des douzaines de fichiers / répertoires chaque jour. L'objet de ce thread sera donc de regrouper vos expériences en la matière. Et, plus particulièrement, nous aimerions voir fleurir des posts sur des outils un peu atypiques (zsh, et sa complétion automatique qui me casse tant les bur...ettes  :Wink:  et gentoo ne sont que les 2 exemples qui me viennent spontanément à l'esprit, la liste est non limitative).

 :Arrow:  sortez des sentiers battus, donnez-nous vos expressions régulières pour la multi-sélection de fichiers avec bash, vos astuces pour configurer l'accès aux partages samba / nfs / dans votre gestionnaire graphique, etc... Tout ce qui, de près ou de loin, est susceptible de vous aider à ranger vos affaire dans votre home directory intéresse ce débat, alors n'hésitez pas   :Very Happy: .

----------

## Enlight

Rien de transcendant ici, j'utilise uniquement bash, et pour les multiselections en général je joue entre [tab] * ? et les {foo,bar} souvent utiles pour les extensions.

par exemple dans mon home, si j'ai quelques one-liners qui trainent, à "ranger" dans mon répertoire scripts: mv *.{pl,sh} scripts

----------

## kopp

Honte à moi, je fais la plupart de mes rangements en graphique directement dans Nautilus... oui, je sais c'est pas bien!

J'utilise aussi bash de temps en temps mais je suis très nul en expression régulière, je pense jamais au {foo,bar} et autres. C'est bien triste, il faudrait que j'apprenne à mieux m'en servir, ainsi que sed. Par exemple pour renommer des photos de IMG_3290.JPG à lieu_date_#photo.jpg ou des trucs dans le genre.... Faudra que j'apprenne un jour.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour renommer les photos ou les pistes de CD rippés et compressés en ogg (quand on ne peut pas accéder à Internet on se retrouve avec des nom du genre "Artiste Inconnu - Titre Inconnu.ogg"), j'utilise rename qui fait bien la job. Je vous laisse vous reporter à sa page de manuel qui est bien écrite. Elle contient notamment des exemples classiques.

Sinon qu'est-ce que tu as contre zsh anigel ? La completion des options c'est tellement bien ! Et puis ce Shell est quand même nettement plus intelligent que le bash. Par exemple la completion suivant un cd ne cherche que parmi les répertoires... Certes, il me seble qu'il ne supporte pas l'Unicode...

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Par exemple pour renommer des photos de IMG_3290.JPG à lieu_date_#photo.jpg ou des trucs dans le genre.... Faudra que j'apprenne un jour.

 

Je peux pas le tester sur le moment, mais un truc genre :

for i in IMG_*.JPG; do read $lieu $date; `echo "mv $i $lieu_$date_#photo.jpg"`;done

ça passe pas?

# donc tu rentres sur une ligne : "tatawin 15/10/2006" (oh! le jour de mes 20 ans   :Wink:  ) par exemple

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

j'utilise bash & sed pour ranger/renommer mes fichiers, et j'ai appris sed grâce aux tutos dans la doc Gentoo  :Wink: 

graphiquement j'utilise souvent Konqueror qui a quelques trucs bien sympa comme pouvoir scinder la fenêtre en autant de parties que l'on veut (pratique pour les transferts CD/USB/FTP/SFTP etc)

finalement, quand les choses deviennent sérieuses et que je peux pas jouer avec bash & sed, j'utilise Krusader, qui est un file manager très puissant fait pour l'administration. En faite c'est un front-end à *une tonne de programmes* (tar, md5sum etc) et on peut ajouter des actions personnalisées.

----------

## Trevoke

C'est marrant, j'ai installe krusader mais je ne m'en sers pas.. Je me sers de Gentoo quand je dois organiser des fichiers, c'est extremement similaire et ca se lance plus vite  :Wink: 

Sinon, bon, locate, find et mv, mais je n'ai pas de petits trucs specifiques..

find / -name X   --> Pour trouver, quand locate echoue  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Bon comme tout le monde je présume, de base mv, rm (ha souvenez-vous   :Laughing: ) enfin je l'évite un maximum, find quand locate échoue, cp et autres commandes de base grep, zgrep, cat.... 

un petit exemple de find que j'aime bien, pour retrouver une expression à l'intérieur d'un fichier : 

```
find . -exec grep -l <ton texte> {} \;
```

Sinon, j'ai commencé avec les scripts bash car j'avais (et j'ai toujours) un besion de faire des sauvegardes sur le serveur du labo. Je me suis donc lancé dans les scripts car aucun des logiciels graphiques me convenaient, de plus n'étant pas ingénieur informaticien, je n'arrivais jamais à voir le réseau windows du labo depuis Nautilus par exemple. Cependant, en ligne de commande j'y parvenais : résultat ; pourquoi ne pas se lancer, et la doc sur le net est absolument énorme sans compter les exemples!!! Puis, faute de réussite encore une fois avec une interface graphique, j'ai dû graver des cd audio en console. Hum, au début je peux vous assurez que j'étais pas trop chaud, mais j'ai découvert que deux lignes suffisent pour convertir automatiquement dans un autre format, pour virer les accens, les espaces et autres conneries dans les noms de fichiers. Ha le pied, cette partie là en ligne de commande c'est du régal, surtout si le logiciel que vous aimez n'est pas capable de le faire! Je dois cependant avouer que la partie gravure, je n'aime pas, mais bon ça peu rendre service. Tous ces scripts, je suis tombé dessus, ici, il faut rendre à César ce qui est à César!

Après ma réussite, de mon premier script pompé à la base sur le net puis adapté à mon cas, je me suis résolu à continuer avec la config d'un scipt wifi pour une carte pcmcia qui fonctionnait avec ndiswrapper. Je suis toujours avec les scripts bashs, et je me souviens que l'ancien débat : quel langage pour les quick hacks m'avaient appris pas mal de chose. Pourquoi, ne pas passer à un autre, tout simplement par manque de temps, mais je viens de voir que Magic-Banana remet le couvert avec sed, et les premiers tests sont assez intéressant, donc je crois que bientôt, je vais rajouter une corde à mon arc  :Wink:  pour ranger mes fichiers avec un petit script.

----------

## _Seth_

Juste un truc bête qu'un certain nombre d'entre nous connaissent sans doute déjà : l'intégration de sftp dans konqueror. Je me suis souvent cassé la tête pour de la copie de fichiers sur des bécanes distantes : scp c'est très chiant (surtout quand on a des noms à la con...), sftp c'est quand même plus pratique, mais sftp dans konqueror ça peut permettre de gagner pas mal de temps  :Wink:  Il suffit de rentrer dans un onglet de konqueror "sftp://becane.domaine" et hop, une petite boîte de dialogue pour le user/passwd et c'est bon.

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find . -exec grep -l <ton texte> {} \;
> ```
> ...

 

Heu... ce serait pas un peu overkill ça? grep -rl <ton texte> .

----------

## Mickael

```
grep -rl ton_texte /*
```

Plutôt comme ça non? avec le *

EDIT : Et oui, j'ai mis un point dans la commande find, désolé...

EDIT : T'es dur là, Enlight...

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vote Enlight ! La commande de MickTux cherchais récursivement à partir du rèpertoire courrant. Donc :

```
grep -rl ton_expression_régulière .
```

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -rl ton_texte /*
> ```
> ...

 

je sais plus, j'ai aps sous la main, mais de mémoire j'aurais dit . vu qu'il opére de manière récursive.

edit : I win! \o/   :Laughing:   MickTux tu vas me copier 3 fois la GPL pour m'avoir fait douter de moi!

----------

## kopp

Tiens je suis con, j'avais commencé un script une fois pour faire cette histoire de renommage pi j'étais tombé sur rename... Bon je m'y plongerai plus tard  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tiens je suis con, j'avais commencé un script une fois pour faire cette histoire de renommage pi j'étais tombé sur rename... Bon je m'y plongerai plus tard 

 

bah rename et son histoire de patterns est sympa mais dans ton cas avec lieu et date qui vont chnager d'une photo à l'autre...

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sinon qu'est-ce que tu as contre zsh anigel ? La completion des options c'est tellement bien ! Et puis ce Shell est quand même nettement plus intelligent que le bash. Par exemple la completion suivant un cd ne cherche que parmi les répertoires... Certes, il me seble qu'il ne supporte pas l'Unicode...

 

Sisi zsh supporte l'unicode, mais seulement en cli pour le moment, pas dans les scripts, mais ça viendra  :Wink: 

Moi aussi je trouve zsh bien plus puissant que bash et les autres :

- la complétion intelligente, avec la liste des possibilité de complétion qui s'efface à la validation de la commande, comme ça le shell reste propre

- les expansions de noms de fichiers, genre un ls *(@) va lister tous les liens symboliques, et encore c'est un exemple mineur, il est capable de gérer ça par d'autres types de fichiers, et aussi les modes, owners, etc., et en plus plein de possibilité avec les expressions régulières et tout  :Smile: 

- il est capable de gérer tout seul ce que font sed, awk, etc. et à ce que j'ai lu, refaire les scripts d'init en utilisant zsh accélère considérablement la vitesse de boot du fait que le nombre d'appels systèmes est diminué

- possibilité d'ajouter un prompt à droite (très important ^^), la possibilité d'executer une fonction avant le lancement d'une commande avec preexec() (et avant le prompt avec precmd() mais ça le bash l'a aussi), etc .bref plein de possibilité de customisation pour le rendre plus pratique et agréable  :Smile: 

- etc., les pages de man sont assez énormes, comme quoi il est très riche  :Smile: 

Ça vaut le coup de l'essayer, il est très agréable et très puissant je trouve  :Smile:  Je n'y suis pas encore passé complètement un peu par manque de temps, mais ça pas tarder  :Wink: 

Bon à part ça, j'utilisais Nautilus jusque là pour gérer mes fichiers graphiquement, mais j'utilise de plus en plus la ligne de commande parce que je m'aperçois que je vais bien plus vite avec. La dernière utilisation que j'ai eu de Nautilus c'est pour les partages windows, mais ça ne me sert plus maintenant. Donc je pense qu'il va virer bientôt, et une bonne partie de Gnome avec parce que j'aime de moins en moins, mais là n'est pas le sujet  :Smile:  Sinon, Konqueror m'a l'air bien mieux que Nautilus en fait, mais je préfère garder ma ligne de commande de toute façon  :Smile: 

Une solution pour gérer les FS distants qui a l'air pas mal c'est d'utiliser Fuse. J'ai testé sshfs et ça marche pas mal, faudra que j'essaie fusesmb à l'occasion.

Voilà pour ce que j'ai à dire sur le sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Personellement, mon home directory n'est pas sous Linux  :Mr. Green:  . Mais si cela peut vous rassurer, je fais assez régulièrement des transferts vers mon serveur Linux pour faire des travaux dans les fichiers. 

Y'a un grand classique, c'est la recherche récurssive d'une chaine dans les fichiers d'un sous répertoire (au hasard contenant des scripts PHP). Là un p'tit

```

find . -name '*.php' -exec grep -ni 'expr' {} /dev/null ';'

```

le fait très bien. 

Pourquoi ajouter /dev/null après {} ? Tout simplement parce que sinon, grep n'affiche PAS le nom du fichier contenant l'expression, mais juste son numéro de ligne.

Ensuite, ben j'ai toute une collection de oneliners dans mon .sh_history, des trucs que j'écris une fois pour renommer des ensembles de fichiers ou y faire des traitements. 

Mais j'en fais pas de scripts, je sais pas pourquoi?

----------

## Temet

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> graphiquement j'utilise souvent Konqueror qui a quelques trucs bien sympa comme pouvoir scinder la fenêtre en autant de parties que l'on veut (pratique pour les transferts CD/USB/FTP/SFTP etc)

 

Dis, sftp, c'est tout pareil que fish ou pas ??? Enfin je vois pas vraiment la différence entre les deux alors du coup je me demande  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *kaworu wrote:*   Salut !
> 
> graphiquement j'utilise souvent Konqueror qui a quelques trucs bien sympa comme pouvoir scinder la fenêtre en autant de parties que l'on veut (pratique pour les transferts CD/USB/FTP/SFTP etc) 
> 
> Dis, sftp, c'est tout pareil que fish ou pas ??? Enfin je vois pas vraiment la différence entre les deux alors du coup je me demande 

 

oui sauf que tu le monte quelque part et que tu vas dans le répertoire monté. Y'a aussi shfs qui ne nécessite pas fuse.

----------

## nico_calais

J'utilise toujours bash. Etrangement, mon home directory est le seul endroit bien rangé dans mon appart   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> J'utilise toujours bash. Etrangement, mon home directory est le seul endroit bien rangé dans mon appart  

 

/me rêve de pouvoir iconifier le borde IRL

----------

## Bapt

Pour le rangement un petit zsh sous la main permet de faire plein de chose : 

Pour range tous les fichiers photos_blabla.* dans le répertoires photos sous le nom vacances_blah_blah_année.*

```

zmv 'photos_(*).(*)' 'photos/vacances_$1_année.$2'

```

bien sûr, tous les globs zsh sont applicables, (suppression, remplacement de caratère, etc)

Il faut au préalable avoir charger zmv biensûr.

```
autoload -U zmv
```

 dans son zshrc

zmv permet d'aller beaucoup plus loin, mais c'est déjà sympas  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

Une question qui me fout la honte : quelle est la solution la plus rapide pour tarrer + zipper (bz, gz, n'importe) des fichiers ?

Pour l'instant j'utilise encore

```
tar -c plein_de_fichiers | gzip -c > plein_de_fichiers.tgz
```

mais bon je sens bien que c'est pas le plus pratique   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

```
tar -c{j,z}f fichier.tar.{bz2,gz} tes fichiers à compresser
```

----------

## Oupsman

Euh puis-je vous rappeler que la syntaxe tar -cv[z,j]f est obsolète ?

----------

## Temet

Et puis tu nous dire alors ce qui la remplace???

----------

## kopp

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et puis tu nous dire alors ce qui la remplace???

 

Pareil !

Parce que bon :

 *man tar wrote:*   

>        tar -cjf foo.tar.bz2 bar/
> 
>               create  bzipped  tar  archive  of  the  directory   bar   called
> 
>               foo.tar.bz2
> ...

 

----------

## Oupsman

Retirez le tiret  :Rolling Eyes: 

Selon les version de tar, vous avez ou non une alerte en lancant la commande disant que la synthaxe tar -xvf est obsolète et disant qu'il vaut utiliser la synthaxe tar xvf à la place

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Retirez le tiret 
> 
> Selon les version de tar, vous avez ou non une alerte en lancant la commande disant que la synthaxe tar -xvf est obsolète et disant qu'il vaut utiliser la synthaxe tar xvf à la place

 

Ha je comprend mieux, perso je l'ai jamais mis ce tiret  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Ouf ca me rassure de savoir que je suis pas le seul à utiliser cette syntaxe.

----------

## kwenspc

_Seth_ et kopp viennent de nous montrer dans un exemple simples qu'il existe mille et une manière de faire la même chose.   :Smile: 

C'est un des gros points forts du shell. On dialogue, chacun à sa manière, avec la machine. 

Comme pas mal ici j'utilise bash et l'utilise de manière basique. Je pousse un peu parfois sur certains trucs particuliers (création de scripts perso pour gérer certaines choses) mais c'est assez rare. Par contre, les fois où je suis amené à faire "un peu" d'administration système sur des serveurs là on peut s'en donner à coeur joie. Aucune limite  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me suis souvent cassé la tête pour de la copie de fichiers sur des bécanes distantes : scp c'est très chiant (surtout quand on a des noms à la con...), sftp c'est quand même plus pratique, mais sftp dans konqueror ça peut permettre de gagner pas mal de temps
> 
> 

 

Si on veut rester en ligne de commande, y'a toujours lftp qui supporte ssh et a pas mal d'avantages sur le sftp standard (notamment complétion, get massif et autres sucreries).

Parce que utiliser Konqueror ça suppose qu'on se tape KDE et certains n'aiment pas trop ça...

PS: Nautilus fait aussi du sftp, même si c'est pas forcément flagrant....

----------

## DidgeriDude

Juste un mot pour une des meilleures lignes de commande que j'ai trouvées pour renommer les fichiers suivant un formatage des titres anglo-saxons :

```
for i in * ; do mv "$i" "$(echo "$i" | sed -e 's/\(\<[a-zA-Z]\)\([a-zA-Z]*\>\)/\u\1\L\2/g')" ; done
```

J'adore, tout simplement !  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

Je suis passé à zsh il y a quelques mois, et ce qui me manque, c'est la gestion correcte du bloc del/ins/page up/down. Quand j'appuie sur del ou ins, ça me fait un "~" et je dois utiliser ctrl+a pour revenir au début de la ligne. Je sais pas si c'est un problème de config ou quoi, mais c'est pas pratique.

----------

## Darkael

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Je suis passé à zsh il y a quelques mois, et ce qui me manque, c'est la gestion correcte du bloc del/ins/page up/down. Quand j'appuie sur del ou ins, ça me fait un "~" et je dois utiliser ctrl+a pour revenir au début de la ligne. Je sais pas si c'est un problème de config ou quoi, mais c'est pas pratique.

 

Essaye ça dans ton .zshrc:

```

bindkey '^[[2~' overwrite-mode

bindkey '^[[3~' delete-char

bindkey '^[[7~' beginning-of-line

bindkey '^[[8~' end-of-line

bindkey '^[[5~' history-search-backward

bindkey '^[[6~' history-search-forward

```

Et pour savoir quoi mettre pour les machins bizarres, tapes 'sleep 10' dans un terminal et appuie sur les touches en question. Y'a probablement une meilleure solution, mais j'ai jamais rien compris à ces trucs.

----------

## geekounet

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Et pour savoir quoi mettre pour les machins bizarres, tapes 'sleep 10' dans un terminal et appuie sur les touches en question. Y'a probablement une meilleure solution, mais j'ai jamais rien compris à ces trucs.

 

CTRL-V + la touche  :Wink: 

(pour ce que j'ai testé, ça marche dans bash, zsh et vim)

----------

## Bapt

Pour faire le nettoyage de printemps j'ai les alias suivant : 

Suprimme tous les fichiers temporaires dans le répertoire courrant.

```
purge='rm -f .*~ *OLD "#"* "#".* *~ *% *- .*% *.aux *.clz *.toc *.o *.bak .nfs* core >& /dev/null'
```

Idem mais de manière récursive (Attention aux conneries).

```
rpurge='rm -vf **/(*.old|*.OLD|.*~|.*.tmp|*%|*.clz|*.toc|.nfs*|.*%|core|*.bak|*~|#*|*tmp|\~\$*)'
```

Supprime tous les dossiers vides de manière récursive (Attention aux conneries)

```
purgedir='rmdir **/*(/^F)'
```

Supprime tous les fichiers vides

```
purgefiles='rm -f **/*(.L0)'
```

----------

## Darkael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Et pour savoir quoi mettre pour les machins bizarres, tapes 'sleep 10' dans un terminal et appuie sur les touches en question. Y'a probablement une meilleure solution, mais j'ai jamais rien compris à ces trucs. 
> 
> CTRL-V + la touche 
> 
> (pour ce que j'ai testé, ça marche dans bash, zsh et vim)

 

ah c'est plus pratique c'est vrai

----------

## supergogol

j'utilise thunar pour la vie de tous les jours. La console dès qu'il s'agit des actions sur plusieurs fichiers, ou pour editer les droits, etc...j'adore thunar: rapide,pratique et jolie !

----------

## _Seth_

Personne n'a encore parlé de colordiff. Je ne l'ai pas essayé mais est ce que cela vaut la peine ?

----------

## Untux

Je sais pas si le concept des débats s'essouffle, mais je suis bien content d'avoir lu ce fil. Je ne connaissais pas zhs et grâce à vous j'ai décidé de l'essayer. Ça fait maintenant deux jours que je l'utilise et je ne sais pas comment j'ai pu vivre mes trois années de pingouinage sans zsh. C'est fantastique! Complétion des options, des variables, de l'historique de la navigation des répertoires... Moi j'adore ça « print /var/{<TAB>... ça me frustrait toujours avec bash. Ou ça : « ls *(^/|^@) ». C'est grandiose. Non franchement, merci pour ce fil! ZSH forever!

----------

## tupac_csg

Salut

Perso comme tous le monde j'utilise Bash et comme Filemanager j'utilise Rox-filer  :Wink: 

je le trouve assez bien pour la gestion des fichier j'ai kdirstats qui est bien ausii

 :Wink: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Oui mais si zsh ne suporte pas l'utf-8, ...

----------

## Bapt

Si zsh supporte l'UTF8. Quand ils disent de manière partielle, il s'agit de problèmes potentiels lors de la programmation en zsh (qui n'ont jamais été gênant pour moi) pour l'utilisation en tant que shell par défaut, aucun pb.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Dans ce cas, je vais essayer  :Smile: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

C'est pas mal, mais CTRL + Une flèche ne fonctionne pas pour passer un mot entier. Et Orig et Fin ne fonctionnent pas :'(

bon j'ai trouvé la solution : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-287697-highlight-zsh.html

De toi  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> bon j'ai trouvé la solution : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-287697-highlight-zsh.html
> 
> De toi 

 

héhé  :Smile: 

Par contre je viens de me rendre compte que mon archive de conf zsh est un peu vieille, il faudrait que je la mette à jour.

Si tu viens de passer à zsh installe zsh-completion pour la completion portage, gentoolkit, portage-utils, etc.

----------

## TrizoLakai

C'est fais, j'avais lu le commentaire de paludis.

Sinon tiens moi au courant quand tu met à jour l'archive parce que j'utilise ta configuration la  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

ça marche, je pense le faire ce WE.

----------

## Scullder

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   Je suis passé à zsh il y a quelques mois, et ce qui me manque, c'est la gestion correcte du bloc del/ins/page up/down. Quand j'appuie sur del ou ins, ça me fait un "~" et je dois utiliser ctrl+a pour revenir au début de la ligne. Je sais pas si c'est un problème de config ou quoi, mais c'est pas pratique. 
> 
> Essaye ça dans ton .zshrc:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci merci  :Very Happy:  le caractère ctrl+v ne se copie colle pas, c'est vraiment un caractère spécial. Me suis déjà fait avoir avec ça ^^

----------

## Bapt

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> ça marche, je pense le faire ce WE.

 

Bon bah finalement je l'ai fait aujourd'hui  :Smile:  avec mon premier howto : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526197.html à compléter...

----------

## truc

j'réponds à anigel car je crois que c'est bien lui qui a  lancé que les débats s'essouflaient (au même moment ou tout le monde demandait un nouveau sujet..)

j'pense au contraire que les "débats" que nous avons prennent maintenant une vraie forme, il faut le laisser longtemps, même si c'est pas forcément très actif, laisser le temps au gens d'essayer etc.. par exemple, maintenant j'ai vraiment envie d'essayer zsh, mais j'ai pas encore eu/pris? le temps. Certainement que ça ira mieu après le HOWTO de bapt, mais je ne l'ai pas encore parcouru..  :Smile: 

Donc voila ce que je pense, à mon avis, les "débats" ne s'essoufflent pas [encore], ils prennent juste une nouvelle dimension   :Very Happy: 

Voili-voilou, et merci à tous ceux qui nous font partager leurs expérience, c'est toujours très interessant.

----------

## kaworu

 *truc wrote:*   

> j'réponds à anigel car je crois que c'est bien lui qui a  lancé que les débats s'essouflaient (au même moment ou tout le monde demandait un nouveau sujet..)
> 
> j'pense au contraire que les "débats" que nous avons prennent maintenant une vraie forme, il faut le laisser longtemps, même si c'est pas forcément très actif, laisser le temps au gens d'essayer etc.. par exemple, maintenant j'ai vraiment envie d'essayer zsh, mais j'ai pas encore eu/pris? le temps. Certainement que ça ira mieu après le HOWTO de bapt, mais je ne l'ai pas encore parcouru.. 
> 
> Donc voila ce que je pense, à mon avis, les "débats" ne s'essoufflent pas [encore], ils prennent juste une nouvelle dimension  
> ...

 

Désolé pour la digression, mais je suis d'accord avec truc. C'est vrai, finalement je me rend compte que j'utilise maintenant activement (et uniquement) ViM, et cela grâce au débat sur les éditeurs de texte (qui date vraiment...).

Je me suis mis au python (et maintenant au ruby) comme langage de script grâce au débat sur les langage (quick-hack) et ces vacances je voulais me mettre à la virtualisation (Xen / Qemu). Même si c'est pour les laisser plus longtemps, je trouve interessant le concept et c'est sympa pour les nouveau comme moi d'avoir des avis de vétéran sur des sujets interessants  :Wink: 

PS : je compte même tester zsh (je voulais pas avant à cause de l'UTF- :Cool: , mais vraiment plus tard ^^

----------

## Darkael

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'pense au contraire que les "débats" que nous avons prennent maintenant une vraie forme, il faut le laisser longtemps, même si c'est pas forcément très actif, laisser le temps au gens d'essayer etc.. 

 

Je suis pas du tout d'accord sur le fait de laisser les thread longtemps, ça sert à rien de laisser trainer un thread de débat où l'essentiel a déjà été dit et où plus personne ne poste. Et l'idée de laisser un thread en sticky pendant deux mois juste pour laisser le temps à certains d'essayer, je trouve ça un peu ridicule... Une ou deux semaines c'est largement suffisant à mon avis pour que tout le monde voie le thread, et d'ailleurs si on regarde tous les débats précédents c'est à peu près le temps qu'il faut pour faire le tour du sujet. Après si on veut y revenir les threads sont toujours là de toutes façons. En plus un sujet n'intéresse pas forcément tout le monde, c'est toujours bien d'apporter du neuf et de faire tourner....

Après tout c'était censé être des débats of the week à la base (et d'ailleurs si on les fait durer pendant des mois faut pas s'étonner qu'il y ait une impression d'essouflement comme disent certains...)

----------

## truc

bah 2 mois, c'est beaucoup, mais bon, faire remonter sans cesse les débats parce-qu'ils ne sont pas restés assez longtemps c'est dommage aussi. Je suis d'accord que tous les sujets n'interessent pas forcément le même nombre de gens, mais bon:) (ça leur laisse le temps de penser à autre chose  :Wink:  )

Nan, j'vais pas trop insister dans le OFF, parce qu'après tout c'est sans doute un peu égoïste, je sais que je vais mettre de temps à prendre le temps d'essayer quelque chose, y'en a tellement!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Personellement, j'utilise mc. puis mc, et encore mc. Pour faire des transferts ftp, je me mets sous Krusader.

Autrement, comme j'ai de la musique sur plusieurs partitions, j'ai fait un petit script pour faire des symlinks automatiquement dans mon home sur ces fichiers. Et sous fvwm-crystal, j'ai un beau menu où toutes les playlistes se retrouvent automatiquement.

Le pire a été pour faire un controle de la vitesse de mon player préferré sous fvwm. Bash ne sait pas faire de l'arithmétique sur des nombres à virgules flottantes et il a encore fallu convertir les virgules en points au milieu des nombres. Ceci car un controle de vitesse par curseur est insuffisant pour mon usage, j'ai besoin d'un controle précis que seul des nombres exacts peuvent donner pour parvenir à changer la vitesse par saut d'un comma, d'un demi ton, etc. L'avantage d'un tel controle de vitesse est double: 1) il est musical (si les intervalles sont bien choisis); 2) c'est plus rapide de changer la vitesse du player avec la molette de la souris que de réaccorder son instrument.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour ce qui veulent tester zsh sans l'installer, je suis tomber sur un livecd intéressant: grml.

----------

## Darkael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui veulent tester zsh sans l'installer, je suis tomber sur un livecd intéressant: grml.

 

C'est peut-être juste moi, mais utiliser un livecd juste pour tester zsh ça me semble un peu lourd....

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@karnevil: tu as raison mais c'est aussi pour faire de la pub pour ce livecd qui au passage est super sympa

----------

## Bapt

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Le pire a été pour faire un controle de la vitesse de mon player préferré sous fvwm. Bash ne sait pas faire de l'arithmétique sur des nombres à virgules flottantes et il a encore fallu convertir les virgules en points au milieu des nombres.

 

avec zsh et le module zcalc, aucun problème de ce côté là... 

moi je dit, je dit rien  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*   Le pire a été pour faire un controle de la vitesse de mon player préferré sous fvwm. Bash ne sait pas faire de l'arithmétique sur des nombres à virgules flottantes et il a encore fallu convertir les virgules en points au milieu des nombres. 
> 
> avec zsh et le module zcalc, aucun problème de ce côté là... 
> 
> moi je dit, je dit rien 

 

J'utilise bc pour les calcul et echo avec un test d'environnement pour le filtrage des "." et des ",". Cela fonctrionne bien et est assez rapide pour mon usage: Bash and variable

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà un tutoriel zsh intéractif expliquant comment tirer avantage de sa complétion avancée ainsi que ses possibilités de redirection entre processus.

----------

## Scullder

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   ça marche, je pense le faire ce WE. 
> 
> Bon bah finalement je l'ai fait aujourd'hui  avec mon premier howto : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526197.html à compléter...

 

D'ailleurs je t'ai répondu pour ajouter la solution à mon problème donnée sur ce topic  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

Bon, je pense que c'est l'endroit le plus adapté pour poster cela, en même temps j'imagine qu'un grand nombre d'entre vous connaissent sans doute cette fonctionalité de bash : la recherche dans l'historique des commandes. C'est simple, il suffit de faire un ctrl+r  et bash affiche "reverse-i-search", ensuite à chaque caractère que tu tappes il cherche dans l'historique une commande qui matche. C'est juste super pratique !

Evidemment, je me doute bien que je suis un boulet et que c'est un truc super connu, mais je n'avais jamais vu cette commande nul part, pourtant je me doutais bien qu'elle existait (sinon à quoi bon le .bash_history). Bref, c'est ma copine qui m'a montré ça, en m'expliquant que c'est principalement pour cette commande qu'elle utilise bash tout les jours et j'avoue que je me suis senti tout petit mais alors vraiment tout petit

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Bon, je pense que c'est l'endroit le plus adapté pour poster cela, en même temps j'imagine qu'un grand nombre d'entre vous connaissent sans doute cette fonctionalité de bash : la recherche dans l'historique des commandes. C'est simple, il suffit de faire un ctrl+r  et bash affiche "reverse-i-search", ensuite à chaque caractère que tu tappes il cherche dans l'historique une commande qui matche. C'est juste super pratique !
> 
> Evidemment, je me doute bien que je suis un boulet et que c'est un truc super connu, mais je n'avais jamais vu cette commande nul part, pourtant je me doutais bien qu'elle existait (sinon à quoi bon le .bash_history). Bref, c'est ma copine qui m'a montré ça, en m'expliquant que c'est principalement pour cette commande qu'elle utilise bash tout les jours et j'avoue que je me suis senti tout petit mais alors vraiment tout petit

 

Je savais que ça existait, mais j'ai eu la flemme de retrouver ce que c'était. Merci  :Wink:  Ha et j'ai testé avec zsh, ça marche aussi  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Mais je ne connaissais pas, c'est génial!!!!

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

l'historique, c'est vraiment top, nan, mais j'veux dire *vraiment*!

Pour ceux que ça interesse, cherchez HISTORY EXPANSION dans le manuel de bash, c'est pas très long, et c'est tout plein d'info croustillantes, qui feront que vous ne pourrez plus vous passer de l'historique!!

----------

## Tuxicomane

Rah , merci la copine de _Seth_ !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Seth_

@ truc : effectivement, y'a de quoi potasser et configurer ! 

[ptit bout d'troll]C'est bien appréciable de voir qu'une fois que l'on appris à se servir de l'Editeur-de-texte-qui-est-bien-plus-que-ça, les commandes servent partout ! [/ptit bout d'troll]

----------

## anigel

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Bon, je pense que c'est l'endroit le plus adapté pour poster cela

 

Effectivement ! Et je vais même compléter avec un truc déjà archi-connu, mais il se trouvera bien deux ou trois linuxiens dans la salle qui ne seraient pas encore tombés dessus par hasard : imaginons que vous soyez en train de préparer la compilation de mplayer, avec ses 4 millions de USE flags (emerge mplayer -pv). Vous risquez de plusieurs fois devoir éditer votre /etc/make.conf ou même vos fichier /etc/portage/*. Et, à chaque fois, vous allez devoir remonter dans l'historique pour re-taper emerge mplayer -pv ?

Et bien, gagnez (un peu) de temps : tapez simplement !eme

Ce petit point d'exclamation va demander à bash de relancer la dernière commande dont les premières lettres correspondent (dans notre exemple : emerge mplayer -pv).

----------

## Oupsman

J'avoue que je travaille principalement en ksh, pour le mode vi

Un p'tit set -o vi en ligne de commande, et on peut utiliser toutes les commandes vi pour éditer la ligne de commande. Très pratique. Manque la completion automatique des noms de commandes, sachant que pour les répertoires/fichiers, ca se fait facilement ...

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> [ptit bout d'troll]C'est bien appréciable de voir qu'une fois que l'on appris à se servir de l'Editeur-de-texte-qui-est-bien-plus-que-ça, les commandes servent partout ! [/ptit bout d'troll]

 

Ça c'est parce que les shell utilisent le mode emacs par défaut, mais rien n'empeche de faire un set -o vi (bindkey -v également dans zsh) pour passer en mode vi  :Wink:  Mais c'est vrai que je préfère le mode emacs dans le shell, pourtant ya pas de question d'habitude ...

EDIT: et d'un autre côté, less (et donc man, etc.) utilise les commandes vi pour la navigation  :Wink: 

----------

## nonas

Puisque ça dérive sur le pager, je suis récemment passer à sys-apps/most qui est pas mal (couleurs notamment).

----------

